# Help with simple issue on website



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys!!

So, i'm having this issue. I have designed our companies website and its been live for a while now. I wanna make a simple change, but for the life of me can't figure this out. Our website is http://www.mycompumore.com and if you look at the green image with the word "technology" in it... to me its out of place. I wanna place that image so it is at the left so it start at the  white border... Anyone have a simple fix for me to accomplish this? It's driving me crazy.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## Asylum (Apr 26, 2013)

I think it looks proper as it is.

If you change it will offset the rest of the site.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

Part of the reason I want that image all the way to the left is so I can make the video width a little longer.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 26, 2013)

Just shorten your image and increase the video box.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

I've tried that and it offsets the video and the rest of the set. Its a werid issue and its driving me insane!


----------



## syeef (Apr 26, 2013)

In your CSS (layout.css), try removing the bold codes:

#widgets {
        width: 980px;
*margin: 0 auto;*
}

#widgets #miniBanner {
        float: left;
        margin-right: 25px;
        margin-top: 0px;
*padding-left: 10px;*
}


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

syeef said:


> In your CSS (layout.css), try removing the bold codes:
> 
> #widgets {
> width: 980px;
> ...



That kinda worked. It did send the image to the left where I wanted it... but it offsets the little box below the video where it says "More Customer Testimonials"

Thanks


----------



## syeef (Apr 26, 2013)

Morrison5891 said:


> but it offsets the little box below the video where it says "More Customer Testimonials"
> 
> Thanks




For that you have to change this:

#widgets #miniBanner {
float: left;
*margin-right: 35px;*
margin-top: 0px;
}

You have to change 25px to 35px.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

Morrison5891 said:


> That kinda worked. It did send the image to the left where I wanted it... but it offsets the little box below the video where it says "More Customer Testimonials"
> 
> Thanks



Great!! thanks alot! So how would I make the video width a little longer? I've tried adjusting it but it off sets the rest of the page!

thanks


----------



## syeef (Apr 26, 2013)

Morrison5891 said:


> Great!! thanks alot! So how would I make the video width a little longer? I've tried adjusting it but it off sets the rest of the page!
> 
> thanks



The value you set for width is wrong... try increasing it or you could remove it totally.

#widgets {
width: *980px*;
}


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

syeef said:


> The value you set for width is wrong... try increasing it or you could remove it totally.
> 
> #widgets {
> width: *980px*;
> }



Appreciate all the help... but doing that it offsets the video and the box below it!!


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

If you look at the video... there is a lot of white space to the right of the video... I wanna increase the width of the video to to fit in that white space... but not all the way. if that makes any sense.


----------



## syeef (Apr 26, 2013)

Morrison5891 said:


> Appreciate all the help... but doing that it offsets the video and the box below it!!





Morrison5891 said:


> If you look at the video... there is a lot of white space to the right of the video... I wanna increase the width of the video to to fit in that white space... but not all the way. if that makes any sense.



I know, that it offsets the video and the box below it.

I was asking you to fix only the main wrong things and was hoping you would figure out the rest on your own.

If you remove the width totally, there won't be any "white space" to the right of the video.

#widgets {
*width: 980px;*
}

Then try adjusting other content's width, margin, padding values so that it is no longer out of place.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

syeef said:


> I know, that it offsets the video and the box below it.
> 
> I was asking you to fix only the main wrong things and was hoping you would figure out the rest on your own.
> 
> ...



Great, everything worked out great! Thank you so much. I'm sure you can tell i'm an amateur when it comes to web design by looking at my code. Again, thank you for the help!


----------



## syeef (Apr 26, 2013)

Morrison5891 said:


> Great, everything worked out great! Thank you so much. I'm sure you can tell i'm an amateur when it comes to web design by looking at my code. Again, thank you for the help!



No problem... Anytime!


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

syeef said:


> No problem... Anytime!



Appreciate it ... my next project is to add a few more spaces between the "bubbles" ... I design this site but its been a while. I tough myself html, css, and php when designing this site. I've been trying to add spaces in between them for a while and i'm just lost!


----------



## syeef (Apr 26, 2013)

Morrison5891 said:


> I've been trying to add spaces in between them for a while and i'm just lost!



Again the problem is the width you set. From the looks of it, your default width is 1050px, so change the bold values in your CSS:


```
#bubbles {
[INDENT]clear: both;
[B]width: 1050px;[/B]
margin: 0 auto;
position: relative;
top: 10px;[/INDENT]
}

#bubbles #bubble {
[INDENT]float: left;
width: 262px;
height: 240px;
[B]margin-left: 36px;[/B]
background-repeat: no-repeat;
padding: 20px;[/INDENT]
}
```

Also, you are not supposed to put the same id for multiple contents, I am talking about the id "bubble".

You could code like this:


```
<div id="bubbleBlue" class="bubble">...</div>
<div id="bubbleRed" class="bubble">...</div>
<div id="bubbleGreen" class="bubble">...</div>
```


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 26, 2013)

syeef said:


> Again the problem is the width you set. From the looks of it, your default width is 1050px, so change the bold values in your CSS:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



worked perfectly, thanks again buddy! You have been a huge help!


----------

